# abfragen ob ListBox leer...



## aneril (10. Juni 2003)

wie kann ich abfragen ob eine ListBox leer ist, oder ob Items enthalten sind?

mfg Aneril


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. Juni 2003)

```
If ListBox1.Items.Count > 0 Then ...
```


----------



## Dario Linsky (29. Juni 2003)

Das stimmt nicht! Die Index-Eigenschaft von Steuerelementen in VB6 dient zum Indizieren eines einzelnen Controls in Steuerelementfeldern.


----------

